# Natural Incubation



## Tortuga_terrestre (Sep 13, 2012)

Hola Muchachos!

So today after many months of waiting for my Hermanns hatch out of the ground; I decided to dig them out. I didn't expect much; especially after hitting a rotten egg! (My fingers still smell). To my surprise a lil guy came running out of the hole; I thought it was a potato bug. Soon after realizing it was a baby tortoise I went inside the house to show everyone what I have found. I came out and found another one! I was ecstatic.... My question is: I thought when tortoises hatch and they absorb their sac they come out of the ground? But these guys are at least 2 weeks old...they even show some growth!

How many eggs do you guys see?






I see 4...the 2 that I found. 1 rotten egg.. maybe another one???


----------



## tortadise (Sep 13, 2012)

Cool. congrats


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## DesertGrandma (Sep 14, 2012)

That is very cool. How do they breath when they are underground? Do they have a tunnel?


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 14, 2012)

If its a hibernating species, they sometimes stay in the nest until spring. Also, while they're in there some babies will eat the egg shells.


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (Sep 14, 2012)

Here is the duo...


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Sep 14, 2012)

I can't wait to start breeding my Russian!!!!!


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Sep 14, 2012)

Cute!


----------



## conservation (Sep 14, 2012)

mattgrizzlybear said:


> Cute!



Those look like adults from Jana in Lancaster. Congrats on the babies!


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (Sep 14, 2012)

Pets101 said:


> mattgrizzlybear said:
> 
> 
> > Cute!
> ...



Bingo! She sold me a pair of adults.


----------



## conservation (Sep 14, 2012)

That is cool! Was her entire group Dalmation Coast?


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (Sep 14, 2012)

Pets101 said:


> That is cool! Was her entire group Dalmation Coast?



Mixed bunch...but I bought her founding adults;these are 100% Dalmation. I got the cream of the crop.


----------



## conservation (Sep 14, 2012)

Yea those are beauties.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Sep 14, 2012)

Very nice! Send em down here.


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (Sep 14, 2012)

Eweezyfosheezy said:


> Very nice! Send em down here.



I am selling the babies... not this very moment. I'm waiting for them to be a little bigger thus more stable. I don't know how much... I just really want them to go to good homes. These babies are going to be high yellow with distinct black markings. I gave them Mazuri today..they gobbled it up.


----------



## conservation (Sep 14, 2012)

I have at least one or two Ibera Greek clutches in the ground somewhere in their enclosure. She kept digging trial nests and burying them. I would dig them up and nothing would be there. I think she was laughing at me.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Sep 20, 2012)

They are so tiny and so dang cute!!


----------

